# New to pidgies



## Crazy bird lady (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm very new!  not just to the forum but to pigeons in general. I started renting an art studio space in an old wool store which has been home to pigeons forever. Since then I've rescued a tagged racing homer, Edgar, whose former owner wanted nothing to do with.. and more recently a beautiful red wild hen, Rosie. No plans to breed, but they're good company. 
This forum has been a brilliant resource so far. Thanks!

My birds:










http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...687442&Signature=I/os0v8JRe2KZo0NOmzmPN0DXYw=


----------



## Rose22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*welcome!!!!*

welcome to pigeon talk!! im semi new myself.  but this site has wonderful info and the people are very helpful...

i hope you find it as nice as i do.......


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

WELCOME CRAZY BIRD LADY!!!! to PT those are a pair of beauties you got..do you keep them inside the home with you? do you let them fly around inside? i know you don't want to breed so i suggest you get some fake eggs for them for when they do..others will on soon to post as well..glad to meet you..


----------



## Crazy bird lady (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome .. At the moment they are inside, in separate cages until Edgars hip recovers.. He was injured, and I have another thread for help with that lol... But I do let them out with me. I'm in Australia and it is still a bit cold here so Edgar generally veges out in front of the heater preening and napping. Rosie loves a fly, not quite tame yet so is a bit hard to catch, but she's getting quieter every day.
Eventually I'll build a loft for them outside so they can come and go as they like.  I will get those eggs.. Thanks for that


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Crazy Bird Lady and Welcome to PT  Lot's of great people and advise here!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome Crazy Bird Lady .......As soon as you mentioned " wool stores " I wondered if you might be from AUS ......and Tah Dahhhh !

There are wool stores close by to me too ..........Where abouts are you ??


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## Crazy bird lady (Jul 25, 2011)

Thankyou . Whytwings, lol, it was a dead giveaway huh  I'm in Newcastle.. There a three woolstores in this complex, plus one across the road that has been converted into apartments. Lucky for us ours hasn't  and we have a little studio artist co-op happening in here. With the pidgies for company of course


----------



## Crazy bird lady (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to need those wooden eggs faster than I anticipated.. Edgar and Rosie have paired, and have moved in together to stop all the pining and wooing and cooing that happened when they were separated lol. Acting very much like the loved up honeymooners, making me feel like a third wheel haha. Rosie is a bold little lady, where as Edgar seems to be a rather submissive male. This should be interesting


----------

